
Law Graduate Who Sued Her School Loses at Trial - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/25/business/dealbook/law-graduate-who-sued-her-school-loses-at-trial.html?ref=business
======
mchahn
A bit ironic. Teach students how to sue and you get sued.

------
tfnw
So, maybe she had a case :)

